# Newest Betta Rescue



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

First betta rescue 
Well atleast this LPS had some java fern in his water
But the poor guy seems to have either bitten his tail, or his tail is so damaged it's never growing back  but for now he seems pretty happy in his new 1 gal.
Substrate is large particle sand from the local creek topped with a little gravel.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay for a Rescue! He has Lebron's body for some reason! XD Hope he gets better!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Very pretty boy! He looks like a heavy-finned VT! Beauty! How much was he?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

$7. I'm in Australia, so he was relatively non overpriced :/ I've seen them sell for $10, $15 or $20 so far...
With that money in the US I can get some pretty decent betta >D
But I still love veiltails, they've been all that I've ever owned and I guess I've grown attached to Vts 

I've been coming back to this LFS every day for a week and a half now, and this poor guy was the only one left with another scrawy looking grey fellow. I've always wanted a red, so the red one it was.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

He's cute! I love rescues!


----------



## BettaBuddy123 (May 13, 2012)

These pictures are lovely! What kind of camera did you use to take them? I'm always struggling to get a good shot...


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

AWH! He reminds me of my Sid, the one red veiltail in the whole store, languishing with terrible fins.. Looks like ammonia's done its job on this poor fellow, I can see those tell-tale pinholes. 

I think I can see a little regrowth on his anal fin? I bet his fins come back with lots of clean water and good food.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He kind of looks like Blayzes long lost brother


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

BettaBuddy123 said:


> These pictures are lovely! What kind of camera did you use to take them? I'm always struggling to get a good shot...


I used my iphone, Takes a while to get the focus. You do need enoguh light too, if there isnt enough it ends up being grainy like some of mine.


@Aus, Ammonnia creates pin holes? Thanks, didn't know that...and goodness he looks like everyone's betta. I wasn't completely ready yet for this rescue, but I got my 25w adjustable heater off ebay for $5. thought it will cook the fish but when I tested it in a half gallon it held the water temp dead steady. So I couldn't wait to introduce a new abused betta into a warmer roomier home.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Aw1 Glad you saved him!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks  
More picture updates! I added Rooibos tea today  some say it doesnt have any tannins, but oh well 










































He seems to be enjoying his Jungle


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Today's update: I got him to flare and show off his pretty cyans  the rot on the dorsal fin is still there  I hope it clears up soon... Just did a 100% WC. going on a 4 day trip. will feed him tomorrow morning (fri) before I leave and again on monday night when I get home. Light for the plants is on a timer


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup! all fin rot's cleared! regrowth all around!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

He's pretty! I just got what turned out to be a red boy myself. He was SO washed out at the store - he was white there. He's colored up nicely now that he's free from the cup!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What tail type is he?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

What a pretty boy! Hope he gets better soon! Does he have a name?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

xShainax said:


> What tail type is he?


I have not idea! i thought he was a vt but have been told that he's a mutt

@teeny, yup! his name is toothbrush


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Might be a combtail


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

his tail is still regrowimg, Im thinking some one crossed a vt with a ct and got this guy. I'm wondering if his anal fin will even out.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> He's pretty! I just got what turned out to be a red boy myself. He was SO washed out at the store - he was white there. He's colored up nicely now that he's free from the cup!


oOI cant imagine what hellish conditions a red fellow will have to be subjected to so that he turns white! yay for rescues!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Bubblenest! he's been blowing random bubbles but this is the first nest he's made!!


----------



## Kadani (Jul 18, 2012)

He is very pretty! Congrats on the rescue


----------



## BettaBuddy123 (May 13, 2012)

Stunning fish! It's such a treat to see his progress. Congratulations!


----------

